

Securing and Hardening Red Hat Linux Production Systems - known
http://www.puschitz.com/SecuringLinux.shtml

======
gtani
good info. I suggest also looking Bastille linux and SE linux, and the Oreilly
book "Network Security Hacks"

[http://www.amazon.com/Network-Security-Hacks-Protecting-
Priv...](http://www.amazon.com/Network-Security-Hacks-Protecting-
Privacy/dp/0596527632/)

